# Haunt Banners



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Ouch thats a lot of cash! Looks awesome though. Ill just have to put up some homemade signs


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

projectworkout said:


> Ouch thats a lot of cash! Looks awesome though. Ill just have to put up some homemade signs


Here's something that you could consider though. I don't haunt anymore but the banners live on in my workshop and make me smile: 










Not sure if you are interested but I made a video showing how all the banners were put up on the ceiling - like sunshine


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Vinyl is definitely worth it if you're planning years of use, but prices have come WAY down from when you printed there. I got this one for $35 last year. I see online for a 3'x15' for $70. And that includes grommets.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I was hoping that prices went down. That's great news (not for me, lol!) but for new haunters.


----------



## Teampig (Jun 21, 2012)

I always get my banners at bannersonthecheap.com , they always have promotions and they have a variety. I have done several large backdrops of my own using them . Some of my backdrops were 8' high and 10' wide, I just took the scene and split into 3 parts and ordered 4x8 banners and then used vinyl glue for vinyl banners to stitch them together. But now they have step and repeat banners 10'x8' for only $113. Great for backdrops that will last years and years.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Teampig said:


> I always get my banners at bannersonthecheap.com , they always have promotions and they have a variety. I have done several large backdrops of my own using them . Some of my backdrops were 8' high and 10' wide, I just took the scene and split into 3 parts and ordered 4x8 banners and then used vinyl glue for vinyl banners to stitch them together. But now they have step and repeat banners 10'x8' for only $113. Great for backdrops that will last years and years.


Great ideas and love the web referral. Back when I made mine - I was a little wary of ordering them online because they were more of a locally made thing.


----------

